# Deer neck roast- Crock Pot



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Trying this for the first time ever. In the crock pot now.

#1- Remove the esophogus
#2- Select your favorite seasonings, pat your new favorite rub on all sides
#3- Sear on all sides
#4- Place in crock pot with Potatoes, carrots, whole clove of garlic, peppers and onions.
#5- pour on a packet of onion soup, a beer, and a cup of coffee.
let cook on high for the day, 7-8 hours.

Optional things to do while this cooks include go to work, stay at home and paint fence, potty train your two year old, run some laundry (keeps you in good graces with the wife to allow more deer recipes)

I will have to update this later, I'll be painting the fence.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Done it a long time ago, everything but the coffee! What's that for?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good. Except the onions and peppers.

Hope it turns out for ya.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Done it a long time ago, everything but the coffee! What's that for?


I don't know. Read it on the intranet. :001_unsure:


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

It will turn out very good

When I was growing up Mom would make hash out of the neck. Now days I just Grind it


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Makes GREAT crockpot bbq sandwich meat. 
Cook just the neck....remove all the vertebrae ...drain the water off.....add favorite bbq....done!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup. This stuff is falling right off of the bone. Might be my new favorite recipe! If anyone doesn't want to monkey with the necks shoot me a PM, I will never throw another one away again!


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

man o man you let my secret out! I have been chomping on necks for 30plus years.great with gravy and mashed potatoes or pull it off and put it back in and let it simmer with bar q sauce. pulled deer sandwich and tater salad. yep pull the skin off to his or her ears and get the WHOLE thing!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

i cook the neck first every time, i is the best part of the deer, I remove the esophogus and the spine, butterfly the meat, take bell peppers and onions, new potatoes, garlic, salt and pepper, roll all the ingredients up in the neck and put it in the crock pot. 4 hours and its done, so good it will make you slap your mama..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



naclh2oDave said:


> Yup. This stuff is falling right off of the bone. Might be my new favorite recipe! If anyone doesn't want to monkey with the necks shoot me a PM, I will never throw another one away again!


That's why all mine get cut off and not tossed with the guts.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, I usually just grind mine into burger - won't being doing that anymore after reading this thread! Looks great.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Doing this one again today, mmmmmm goooood


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Try cutting the meat off into chunks. Season and brown in skillet on high heat. Then grown in crock pot to make a stew with it.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------

